# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Cadillac Lyriq

## ThePenIsMightier

Here it is! The worst commercial in automotive history for what looks like a toaster that a little girl glued LED strings to.
What an accomplishment! Bad commercials are as old as TV, but this sets a new paradigm in delivering concentrated, viscous shit!

----------


## Buster

Cars suck dick now

----------


## Dynasty 88

> Cars suck dick now



At least most of the EVs do. Some pretty awesome IC offerings out there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I actually think this might be an interesting vehicle, but feels like they cheaper out on that commercial. Don't show me a full orchestra if you aren't going to actually let me hear a real orchestra bro.
They should have paid for 60 seconds.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> At least most of the EVs do. Some pretty awesome IC offerings out there.



Yeah, show me another time when you can buy factory 500+hp vehicles from virtually every manufacturer. Even mediocre cars are 300hp give or take.

Pleb vehicles have always been boring.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> At least most of the EV’s do. Some pretty awesome IC offerings out there.



He’s well aware of the awesome IC offerings, that’s why he drives a Ridgeline.

----------


## bjstare

I didn't read close enough and for a few seconds I was thinking that was a commercial for the Celestiq... I was wondering how they could not know their target market AT ALL. Then I realized it was for a more generic car, hence the stupid commercial making a lot more sense.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Yeah, show me another time when you can buy factory 500+hp vehicles from virtually every manufacturer. Even mediocre cars are 300hp give or take.
> 
> Pleb vehicles have always been boring.



The Lyriq has 500+ HP  :ROFL!: 
It's actually a perfectly good daily driver, probably has the most comfortable seats of any new car I sat in the last 15 years.

But I agree this commercial sucks bad.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Cars suck dick now



Just wait for the aventador replacement, it won’t suck

----------


## Xtrema

> The Lyriq has 500+ HP 
> It's actually a perfectly good daily driver, probably has the most comfortable seats of any new car I sat in the last 15 years.
> 
> But I agree this commercial sucks bad.



They want $70K for this? That's actually quite price competitive for what you get.

Sounds like if you want AWD, you are looking at 2024 delivery. People who pre-order last year seems to be getting delivery in Dec.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Get this car stocked in dealerships, and people will walk in and buy it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Get this car stocked in dealerships



Why would dealerships want to do that? It's far more profitable not to.

----------


## Ukyo8

> They want $70K for this? That's actually quite price competitive for what you get.
> 
> Sounds like if you want AWD, you are looking at 2024 delivery. People who pre-order last year seems to be getting delivery in Dec.



Yes it's a hair under $70K for RWD version, no price for AWD yet but it will be in the high $70s I'm guessing, totally reasonable for what you get.
I've spent hours in the interior of this thing and it's actually quite impressive.

Ones landing in Dec-Jan will be RWD models for people that ordered really early after it was unveiled.

Hoping to have a bunch of these stocked in inventory ready to buy at MSRP at some point in 2023, depending on how fast Cadillac can get through all the pre-orders (about 80 just at our store)

----------


## Xtrema

> Yes it's a hair under $70K for RWD version, no price for AWD yet but it will be in the high $70s I'm guessing, totally reasonable for what you get.
> I've spent hours in the interior of this thing and it's actually quite impressive.
> 
> Ones landing in Dec-Jan will be RWD models for people that ordered really early after it was unveiled.
> 
> Hoping to have a bunch of these stocked in inventory ready to buy at MSRP at some point in 2023, depending on how fast Cadillac can get through all the pre-orders (about 80 just at our store)



DeMuro said AWD vs RWD is only like $3K USD more. Consider you also get bump up to 500+hp

----------


## corsvette

> Yes it's a hair under $70K for RWD version, no price for AWD yet but it will be in the high $70s I'm guessing, totally reasonable for what you get.
> I've spent hours in the interior of this thing and it's actually quite impressive.
> 
> Ones landing in Dec-Jan will be RWD models for people that ordered really early after it was unveiled.
> 
> Hoping to have a bunch of these stocked in inventory ready to buy at MSRP at some point in 2023, depending on how fast Cadillac can get through all the pre-orders (about 80 just at our store)



I would imagine people are pre-ordering with hopes of a fat profit/easy flip. I'm on EV Hummer groups, don't think 10% actually kept their order. GM seems to be holding their popular models back. CT5 BW orders are into 2024 I hear, the C8 Z06 same, and all the EV models are painfully slow rollouts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not just EV's either, deliveries of fucking everything are still fucked.

----------


## Ukyo8

> DeMuro said AWD vs RWD is only like $3K USD more. Consider you also get bump up to 500+hp



Yep wouldn't be surprised if it's somewhere between $74-$76K CAD

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Please stop talking about this shitbox like as if it's a viable purchase.
It's an abortion with a commercial made for a segment of the population that General Motors would use as slave labour the instant it was legalized.

----------


## bjstare

Idk why all the hate. I’d definitely be cross shopping the awd version with a model y (if I wanted either of those).

----------


## killramos

Women love crossovers, will probably sell like hot cakes.

----------


## jutes

> Women love crossovers, will probably sell like hot cakes.



Wife loves large three row SUV tanks. I’m thankful for it.

----------


## killramos

My wife is way too bad a driver for one of those.

----------


## zechs

There are approximately 3500 less potential buyers of this car as of this weekend with the Twatter layoffs (at least, that is who this commercial is aimed at).

Would be interesting to see the actual specs, but I imagine its on a canned universal chassis/powertrain so it doesn't really matter.

----------


## Buster

All EVs are on a canned drivetrain platform. 

This is why auto makers have shifted towards one modular chassis platform as well. 

Cars are no longer going to be pieces of machinery but pieces of technology and the market will begin to resemble other technology markets. Laptops, cell phones, televisions etc.

----------


## Xtrema

> There are approximately 3500 less potential buyers of this car as of this weekend with the Twatter layoffs (at least, that is who this commercial is aimed at).
> 
> Would be interesting to see the actual specs, but I imagine its on a canned universal chassis/powertrain so it doesn't really matter.



lol that 3500 will probably only drop the waitlist by like a month or 2 at the current pace of what they think GM can produce.

----------

